# TT/Surgery and Graves



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I looked in the surgery forum but most people seem to have had surgery/TT for nodules, cancer or Hashi's (sic?) and I'm interested in the aftermath of surgery for people who have Graves.

I'm finally going to do it - T-22days. I'm hoping this can cure (at least diminish) all these terrible symptoms especially the CRAZY LADY SWOLLEN EYES! And not bring on any more weird, unbearable symptoms.

Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I can't address your specific concern, but just want to say congratulations on the step you're about to take. I wish you the best!

:hugs:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had surgery for Graves. I have to admit it was the best thing ever. It took awhile to find the correct does of the correct medication. I feel better than I have in years. I wish the same to you!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I guess I should elaborate a bit.

In the recovery room, I knew it was the right decision. I had the funky Graves skin, and even then the pain was subsiding. I had terrible mood swings; they're gone (yay). The palpitations took a little time to leave but they're gone too! No more excessive sweating. I can't think of one negative thing, perhaps I am biased but my life is so much better.

I only have minimal eye involvement, so I can't speak on that front.

Today I had blood drawn for my first 3 month span of lab work. It took awhile for the adjustment so it seemed like I was having labwork every time I turned around. I feel great so I anticipate going 6 months this time.

Graves is nasty business. It really kicked my butt, and made me question my sanity. I feel great, and feel like I am engaged in life again.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Graves disease and thyroid eye disease are two different issues although they occur at the same time most times.

Removing your thyroid should offer considerable improvement.

Surgical removal over RAI is preferred treatment with eye involvement.

I had minimal eye involvement.

Keep positive thoughts - my live has improved greatly post TT.


----------



## Sandbar (Nov 6, 2012)

Hyperinnyc, wishing you luck for a completely successful surgery!

I'd like to piggyback a surgery question on to this thread if that's okay. What is the immediate recovery period after surgery like? Would you be willing to have had the surgery if you had to do it without anyone to support you afterward? I recently moved to a new city and don't have family or close friends here so if I did a TT I'd be doing it very much on my own.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sandbar said:


> Hyperinnyc, wishing you luck for a completely successful surgery!
> 
> I'd like to piggyback a surgery question on to this thread if that's okay. What is the immediate recovery period after surgery like? Would you be willing to have had the surgery if you had to do it without anyone to support you afterward? I recently moved to a new city and don't have family or close friends here so if I did a TT I'd be doing it very much on my own.


Yes, absolutely. I just needed a ride home and needed help with barn chores for a few days. If you don't have high maintenance critters or kids and can get a ride home, you'll be fine. I came home on a Tuesday...my husband was in class for most of Tuesday and my husband went back to work on a Wednesday, so I was mostly on my own and did fine.

I would make some meals ahead of time, have lots of movies ready, and be prepared to hunker down in your home for a week or so. As I tell people frequently, my husband and I re-roofed our house 10 days after surgery, so recovery was quick for me.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had tons of energy the day I came home then crashed and began taking my replacement.

5 days post op I drove to the hospital to have labs drawn. I was on Mortin by day 3, although it was 600mg every 6 hours. I wanted off narcotics so I could drive as I kids that needed rides to school and activities.

I recall alot of neck muscle pain and had massages and chiropractic to release. I think my body tensed itself beyond belief in the position to remove my thyroid as I have only heard of a few other ppl having my sort of pain and discomfort.

I was tired alot - did not work so I just took it easy. If I had a job at the time I say a few weeks off would have been enough time to recover enough to return.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses!! I now feel like this is the right decision! My surgeon says I won't start replacement meds for a few weeks after surgery. Does this sound about right? What does this depend on? Will I be dysfunctional until I get the meds?

Hi Sandbar - I too live alone so I really hope I can at least make it to the kitchen and bathroom without too much trouble. I also hope I'm not out of work too long (I have to use my vacay time before STD kicks in and I don't want to use it to be sick lol). Recovery seems to vary by person.

One more question: how much weight gain? Is it manageable?

Thank you all!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hyperinnyc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I looked in the surgery forum but most people seem to have had surgery/TT for nodules, cancer or Hashi's (sic?) and I'm interested in the aftermath of surgery for people who have Graves.
> 
> ...


I wish I could help; surgery was not an option given to me at the time. I had RAI.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

hyperinnyc said:


> Thank you all for your responses!! I now feel like this is the right decision! My surgeon says I won't start replacement meds for a few weeks after surgery. Does this sound about right? What does this depend on? Will I be dysfunctional until I get the meds?
> 
> Hi Sandbar - I too live alone so I really hope I can at least make it to the kitchen and bathroom without too much trouble. I also hope I'm not out of work too long (I have to use my vacay time before STD kicks in and I don't want to use it to be sick lol). Recovery seems to vary by person.


Oh, my goodness, yes, you'll be able to get to the kitchen and bath. I was walking around the unit a few hours after I got back from recovery. I couldn't sleep in the hospital and felt anxious (thyroid dump) so I was out hanging out with the nurses because I got so bored. Then went back to bed and spent all night sending emails etc.  You just shouldn't be lifting anything over 25 pounds.

I was never hyper, but I don't know if you'll want to wait a few *weeks* to start replacement meds. I did because I needed follow up RAI for cancer and got really hypo, which was unpleasant. They likely want you to wait because your body can "dump" thyroid hormone during surgery, making you more hyper. So a week or two makes sense...much longer than that and I'd raise an eyebrow.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Weight is manageable, but you have to be really good post TT...I am not always really good but exercise a lot!


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! I guess I will pig out now  I'm used to eating a lot and I never exercise so this is defintely going to be a big lifestyle change for me.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Joplin - any reason why they kept you overnight? They're sending me home after...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Many doctors like to keep patients overnight after a TT so they can monitor calcium levels. If your parathyroids get accidentally damaged or removed during surgery, that will become apparent by monitoring your calcium levels. It also becomes quite apparent if your fingers and/or lips start tingling...so staying overnight isn't always a "must do" kind of thing.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

hyperinnyc said:


> Thanks! I guess I will pig out now  I'm used to eating a lot and I never exercise so this is defintely going to be a big lifestyle change for me.


Yeah, going from being really hyper and able to eat anything and still lose weight, well...it is not the same but it is doable.

I stayed over night both times. If you are prone to nausea, ask for something to relieve it before.


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Many doctors like to keep patients overnight after a TT so they can monitor calcium levels. If your parathyroids get accidentally damaged or removed during surgery, that will become apparent by monitoring your calcium levels. It also becomes quite apparent if your fingers and/or lips start tingling...so staying overnight isn't always a "must do" kind of thing.


sorry... but why does it make your lips or fingers tingle?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know the science behind it...but very low calcium levels in your blood will make your lips and fingers tingle. It's a symptom.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Had mine removed 5/2012 and stayed one night, as others have said, to monitor calcium levels, they were fine. Stiff neck afterwards for a week or so and it was a couple months before I could button the top button of a dress shirt. The side effect that bothered me most was I could not project my voice for a few months, still have issues with that off and on. Meds took 6 months to get regulated and my weight finally came back to where I was 3-4 years ago. I was concerned it was climbing a bit high but it leveled off.

All things considered, wish I had it done a long time ago.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for your response! I am eating holiday cookies right now  T-4 days!


----------



## LeahLana (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm 5 days post hemithyroidectomy and removal of substernal goitre. The wound is not so bad but inside my neck and where the tissue was removed is sore as hell. My neck and upper back muscles are very stiff and sore. I've developed a chest infection too from being tubed for a much longer time than anticipated and not being able to cough out the gunk properly! 
I've been hiding in bed, mainly because I have 4 young children and a demanding partner, who would sit back and let me take ovr the minute he thought I was up to it - though my dr told me 3 weeks of rest needed. 
If it were just me, no kids etc - I'd be downstairs on sofa, able to prepare myself basic meals and able to take a short walk outside before a mammoth nap. I'm having to reserve myself!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

LeahLana, this is the time when you put your foot down, demand that your partner not only not expect much from you, but that he takes care of you. That's unacceptable, it really is. You deserve to recuperate with lots of help.


----------



## LeahLana (Aug 26, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> LeahLana, this is the time when you put your foot down, demand that your partner not only not expect much from you, but that he takes care of you. That's unacceptable, it really is. You deserve to recuperate with lots of help.


Thank you- he IS caring for me but he's grumbling lots.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

LeahLana said:


> Thank you- he IS caring for me but he's grumbling lots.


Let him grumble and take time to recover. I imagine you would be caring for him, if the roles were reversed. Take care, you are deserve to recover and the time to do so.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi LeahLana,

Take care of yourself and don't push your body too hard. I know it's hard with a family to after but rest as much as you can.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## rubygirl (Dec 21, 2012)

just had a partial thyroidectomy on dec 19 and so far feeling ok. My skin is a disaster on my face as it seems my rosacea has flared something awful and my skin is dry as a bone.. would love to know if this is normal with graves and post thyroid surgery..I really havent felt too tired either. Hope your hubby steps up and helps with the kiddies as men can be idiots sometimes!! LOL


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

So it's done, had my TT on Friday and feeling good. If it wasn't for the tape on my neck I really wouldn't know I was missing it! I had some tingling yesterday and was told to up the calcium and i've got some phlegm in my throat but this seems to be the norm. I'm not overly tired so I'm wondering if that will hit me at once or if I will skip that stage. Follow up scheduled for 1/8 so I'm looking forward to start on replacements.
Let's keep each other posted


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hyperinnyc said:


> So it's done, had my TT on Friday and feeling good. If it wasn't for the tape on my neck I really wouldn't know I was missing it! I had some tingling yesterday and was told to up the calcium and i've got some phlegm in my throat but this seems to be the norm. I'm not overly tired so I'm wondering if that will hit me at once or if I will skip that stage. Follow up scheduled for 1/8 so I'm looking forward to start on replacements.
> Let's keep each other posted


This is great!! I am so so happy for you. You bettcha' you won't miss that bad boy thyroid! Not at all!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats! Now rest up!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats, and welcome to the club.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Congrats on getting that beast removed and here's to your future good health!


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

As others have said, congrats!

Beware it will take time to regulate the Synthroid,my experience was several months.

You are on the downhill side of resolving this!


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for the well wishes!


----------

